# Photographing scale model builing interiors



## Railphotog (Sep 8, 2011)

One other hobby of mine is model railroading.  I don't have an operating model railroad, I mostly enjoy making/detailing cars, locomotives and structures.   And then taking photos of them.  Thought I'd share a little bit of what I've done in the recent past.

The first two photos show the interior of an O scale (1:48) track maintainers' shack.  It is about 5" wide and 3" deep, and I scratchbuilt it and added interior details.  Four skylights and side windows allow lighting inside so I can take photos.  The rear wall was made removable so I could take these:












This structure is half the scale of the first one, being in HO scale (1:87).  It was made from a kit, and I added the interior detailing. Most of the rear wall was made removable for photography.  It's about 2-1/2" wide and 1-3/4" deep:







Here's how I photographed both of them, the smaller one shown here.  The cardboard is diffusing the lighting outside the building so the interior can better be photographed:








This is a comparison shot of the two model buildings, and my Canon XSi and Tamron 11-18mm lens used to take the photos:






I certainly enjoy the freedom of digital photography, as it allows me to take photos and correct and/or make them better right away.  In the past when shooting film on similar projects, I never knew how things would turn out until after the film was processed.

Fun so far!


----------



## Overread (Sep 8, 2011)

Top right of the 3rd shot is showing some fairly strong chromatic aberrations (the blue/purply fringing), but otherwise really good photos and, as I've said before, excellent work with your models themselves!


----------



## idgeek (Sep 10, 2011)

some fantastic modelling!  The photos are awesome too!


----------

